
Deprecation of .safariextz (Safari extensions) - xeo84
https://developer.apple.com/safari/whats-new/
======
xeo84
From Safari 12, only Safari App extensions will be allowed, installed from the
Mac App Store. No more self signed extension or Safari Extension Gallery.

